# PIT Manuever Launches Cop Airborne!



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Dashcam video of a chase, when suspect began swerving into oncoming traffic, PIT was authorized and executed at 109mph. Suspect vehicle rolls and launches cruiser airborne, hits a telephone pole over halfway up mid-air! Trooperr is ok, dirtbag is DRT. Get that Trooper a Dixie horn!


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

U.S. Forest Service initiates pursuit (18 USC 13) and Trooper Mike Ellis takes over and tries a catapult launch of his cruiser.
Glad he's OK


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

An order from the supervisor to PIT.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Little more leeway down south....

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Very different from our policy. We can't PIT over 35 mph for reasons such as what happened here. We also can't PIT if we know for sure the suspect is armed. And we too need a supervisor's approval unless it's exigent circumstance and there's not enough time to get it. The officer in this PIT is very lucky to still be alive.

I was involved with a pursuit with the CHP and watched them PIT an armed suspect even though I told them he was armed and had already shot someone. When the bad guy's car came to a stop, his driver's side window was facing their windshield. Had he wanted to, he could've blasted both CHP officers in the face. Lucky for them he decided to shoot himself in the head instead.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I feel like this was a prime example of when officer safety concerns go out the window. This guy is driving a hundred miles an hour and swerving into oncoming traffic with one of two goals, to commit suicide or to cause an accident to divert his pursuers. He needed to be shut down, and it was a pretty clear-cut justifiable lethal force. I'm not a religious man, but I think this trooper was doing the Lord's work and received some divine intervention. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Holy crap!
Trooper Ellis needs a few Powerball tickets!


----------

